# Question on the M.V. Pegasus, YAG 651



## Colin Parkinson (8 Dec 2014)

My friend has bought this boat, anyone here sailed on her and can offer any handling or maintenance quirks?

Also any history, funny stories would be great. Man what Fugly boat though.....

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/boa/4728189280.html


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Dec 2014)

You are not likely to get many answers (or funny stories) as these (with her sister Gemini) were operated by the merchant mariners of the CFAV, and while performing great services for the fleet, I have never run into any one of them that took any interest in military or defence matters.

These boats were never used for anything else than ferrying personnel from one side of the harbour to the other or bringing materiel, such as replacement fenders, to other harbour service boats working on various wharfs.

Assuming your friend wishes to transform her into his own pleasure craft, the forward cabin should provide him with ample space. Also, I have seen them carry load on their open decks that were quite heavy, so I think he would have no problem, if he is handy at working with fibreglass, building a little saloon over the after deck where the door to the forward cabin opens up. He has to be careful not to cover the engine room hatch however. 

These are basically near flat bottom barges, so I hope your friend was not planning on taking her out of the harbour too often and then, only in good weather  . They should handle well, like any other twin screw boat, but I know they are highly susceptible to cross-winds: I have seen Gemini come alongside steering almost 30 degrees off the course she wished to steer in high winds.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Dec 2014)

Thanks, yes the hull looks like a overblown Boston whaler. He is in the movie business so i suspect this boat will do well for that, ample deck space for camera equipment and dry area for people. Did a trip on the 1990's Black Duck out of Comox and the crew looked a tad uncomfortable when we suggested that it was a shame that such a useful vessel was not on regular SAR standby. Funny how things changed, up to 1964 the RCAF Crashboats were the main marine inshore SAR resource.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Dec 2014)

She looks like a big Sealander with a plush cabin to me, and I played out in some pretty gnarly swells off Whirl Bay in one more than once.  27' of flat bottomed fun in the sun  ;D


----------



## AirDet (6 Jan 2015)

The blue boats! I have fond memories of sailing across to my ship on these blue boats as I left for deployment.


----------

